# 2015 Office Haunt



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So the office management is looking forward to the Office Haunt this year. So much so, they say I can spend $1500. Mostly for food ... they want it to be more of a "to-do" than just a drop in.

I put together a team and we decided on a Zombie theme.

So naturally I had to put together my Zombie this weekend, with a few modifications. His head moves slowly up and down now, too. New hands ... and since my mannequin is otherwise occupied, I had to make a new body. I used chicken wire this time.





































And I painted a new prosthetic for my costume.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work as usual is super. How rad that they ask you to do their Halloween do


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, a place to work that looks forward to Halloween AND give you a budget too.
Great looking zombie, loving the hands.
Keep up posted.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your zombie looks great. I like the hands too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Faboo zombie!

$1500 is a great budget for an office party.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, great budget and a great start with the zombie prop!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The room we are going to use for the haunt is huge. I'm not kidding when I say it has to be a hundred feet long and about thirty feet wide. About a third of it will be for tables and food ... screened off from the main area. But still, a large area to decorate. We're going to start with a cemetery, ground breaker area and move to a toxic waste, chemical zombie area.

Such an open area begs for "bigger and more". I decided my cemetery needs a tree. I've never made a tree before, but i read somewhere that brown paper can be made to look like tree bark. So my warped mind started working.










I've been saving theses coffee cans forever, so I stacked them and taped them together.










I have roll of THICK brown paper I got a few years ago at Home Depot ... for gardening, I think. I took my handy-dandy Martha Stewart Wood Grainer and stained it. I let it dry.

Then I crumbled it up! REALLY munched it. Gave it a lighter dry brushing, and wrapped it around my cans. Wait ... that sounded bad.



















So, I'm happy with the look ... I just need to figure out how to get it to branch out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love when someone looks at something like, say coffee cans, and says Eureka I can make a tree!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice cans

Very creative approach to making a tree. You might consider using actual branches for the branches. Just paint to match the trunk.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Roxy ... my cans aren't there for you to ogle. Well, okay ... but just you. I see prop trees that start out like this one, then end up looking bad because the branches don't look like they flow from the trunk. On the other hand, I've seen some where the top is jagged (like it's old and broken) and a couple of branches stick out looking like arms. A GROOT sort of thing. If I make it taller, maybe I can try that.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Still working on the tree ... but in the meantime, I made this "Sewer Creep"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Nice!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent addition!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple of pix from the Office Haunt. Most of the others can be found here:

https://www.pinterest.com/jimterri1/office-haunt-2015/





































http://vid1168.photobucket.com/albums/r495/jameswright460/Halloween%202015/Office%20Haunt%202015/IMG_2094_zpsh4pec63p.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to work in your office.

Fabulous job! It looks as good as a professional haunt, and your actors were amazing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Does your office know what a Gem they have in you? Along with Roxy I would also like to work in your office (at least for the party)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks ... the full video with a before-show walk-through can be found here:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to repeat what Hairazor said - you are a gem and I trust the folks you work with appreciate that. They certainly enjoyed the haunt, especially the ladies who were filming it on their cell phones:jol: Well done!


----------

